# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Looking for input on mat cutters

## Scott Thom

I apologize if there is a thread on this already, but a search turned up empty.
I want to upgrade our mat cutter. We are using a Logan so I am somewhat inclined to stick with their products.
I'm looking at:
Logan 850 Platinum.
C&H Advantage Pro
Fletcher 2200
Foster Keencut Ultimat Futura

Could people share their experience with any of these models, and are there others that I should look at? 
I am looking for a good sturdy rail for the cutting head, and good usable production stops. 
Thanks for your help
--Scott Thom
the Frist Center for the Visual Arts
Nashville, TN

----------


## Tim Roby

This probably isn't any help at all, but I've worked at a few places with Fletcher mat cutters and wall cutters and I've always been really happy with them. I've had co-workers that have loved the production stops, but I've rarely use them...it almost looks like that's an extra cost?  I don't know anything about the other cutters other than they are less expensive.  I suppose they should all do pretty well as long as you keep the bars clean, change the slip sheet and don't overuse blades.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

If you are subscribed to this thread/topic I deleted a post that was not related to this post. By the way I am a fan of fletcher material cutters (wall mount) but like Logan for cutting windows (table mount).
Scott what did you end up going with and how has it been working?

----------

